

Ask HN: How to save the commercial internet? - ohwp

We have seen that addblockers are becoming a problem for companies like Google.
We have seen the stories of people who quit social network X.<p>I think all these problems are commercial problems. Google, Facebook, LinkedIn and others all need money to keep the servers up and to make profit. But the commercialization of internet is getting annoying.<p>So the question is: how can we keep the commercial internet without it being annoying?
======
J_Darnley
For ads: no pop-ups, no pop-unders, no floating page elements, no flash, no
animation, maybe no images at all, no sound and no javascript.

For the companies: no tracking, no cookies, no storage of identifying
information.

For the social networks: no share buttons that track people even without
clicking on them, actually delete content when the uploader instructs you to.

------
Proleps
Does it need saving? I don't really care if it dies.

I have currently installed Adblock Plus, Flashblock and Ghostery. I was one of
the last people in my friend group to use such stuff, but the full screen
adds, adds with sound and especially the spying made me use this. If ads where
only a bunch of banners I would never have installed all of this stuff.

